

Looking into the future: Can AIDS be cured? - swombat
http://www.economist.com/node/21559594?fsrc=scn/tw/te/ar/lookingintothefuture

======
crusso
Whatever happened to the virus killer: DRACO?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRACO_(antiviral)>
<http://www.ll.mit.edu/news/DRACO.html>

I don't see it in the top google links, but not long ago there was some
correspondence with one of the lead MIT scientists that said that after the
media hype in August 2011, no one else really contacted them to look at
funding the research.

It seems like UNAID would at least contact the MIT researchers and consider
their approach.

------
nsns
Given the results reported in this article, HN might be the only forum on the
web that will ignore the circumstantial, irrelevant and associative connection
between circumcision and religion, eschew silly polemics, and proceed to
discuss the real issues at hand. (Fingers crossed...)

~~~
BigTuna
Hear, hear. Real issue #1: how can Africa leverage its foreskin surplus to its
advantage?

